# what is the best exhaust



## taskcds

Looking at buying a different exhaust than the stock i currently run and was looking for opinions on which is the best due to seeing different styles through HMF. What works best with a 09 750i brute with fuel injection.


----------



## Masher

My favorites are the full muzzy which I have. The LRD and the supertrap mudslinger. Just don't get the HMF eardrum buster series.


----------



## Polaris425

if u plan on riding alot in mud/water, you need to def. look into one that has metal baffles instead of fiberglass packing.


----------



## phreebsd

^exactly.. what kind of riding do you plan to be doing the most?


----------



## taskcds

mud, water, and trails


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Masher said:


> My favorites are the full muzzy which I have. The LRD and the supertrap mudslinger. Just don't get the HMF eardrum buster series.


Don't listen to him :nutkick:, if your below the age of 25, you'll love it. 

I on the other hand, am getting a little old. I have a black one that is only 6 month's old and has never been under water. I will sell it to you for cheap. I want something a little more my speed. 

Honestly, if you are gonna go deep, the utility is probably not for you.


----------



## taskcds

I 34 and do want to go deep from time to time and dont want something so loud that it starts drive me crazy. I want something that has good power, deeper sound that stock, and somewhat water tight with no repacking if pssible but saw the hmp swamp series and wondered how it was and if anyone had other opinions

I am looking to try to get one asap and start my snorkel in a couple weeks because planning a ride to red creek 0ct. 24th


----------



## jctgumby

I like the HMF Swamp Series XL and if it is too loud for ya you can put a Quiet Core in it


----------



## RDs Neighbor

*exhaust*



taskcds said:


> I 34 and do want to go deep from time to time and dont want something so loud that it starts drive me crazy. I want something that has good power, deeper sound that stock, and somewhat water tight with no repacking if pssible but saw the hmp swamp series and wondered how it was and if anyone had other opinions
> I am looking to try to get one asap and start my snorkel in a couple weeks because planning a ride to red creek 0ct. 24th


Then DO NOT get a utility. I am trying to sell mine for those reasons.


----------



## RDWD

You will like the swamp series, I heard em in person this weekend and they sound great. You will also not have to worry about repacking and such.


----------



## taskcds

which is better from the swamp series HMF. the swamp or the swamp XL


----------



## jctgumby

That comes down to personal preference...The Swamp sounds almost stock just a little throatier...The XL is louder but not too bad, no where near as loud as the Utility...And if you get the XL and decide it is too loud you can add the Quiet Core to it...I plan to get an XL soon and I don't like them to be ear ringing loud either


----------



## taskcds

cool thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute

there is an exhaust post that has almost all the pipes on them. i personally like the supertrapp mudslinger, Muzzy and the swamp series. I'm 25 and the HMF utility is WAY TO LOUD it gets very annoying


----------



## walker

hwy yall hating on the utility series i don't thik mine is that loud... but i like that swamp series i would get the xl and if it got to loud put the quiet core in it


----------



## phreebsd

love my swamp series. jerry's XL sounded good too. barely louder than mine.


----------



## taskcds

cool think the XL will be what i go with thanks


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah there was not a huge deferance in the sound of my XL and Steve and BigP's regular swamp. The XL is just a little louder.

Those easy to add and remove snorkels for the Swamp series pipes are super nice. Love mine. I feel if i had not had the snorkel attached when i was in the duck pond this weekend i would have lost my brute. It almost flooded out on me. If my pipe would have been under it would have.

Still scared me enough that i'm gonna get the 12" extension so I'll have even more protection


----------



## Yesterday

taskcds said:


> cool think the XL will be what i go with thanks


 i doubt you'll be disappointed


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Yeah there was not a huge deferance in the sound of my XL and Steve and BigP's regular swamp. The XL is just a little louder.
> 
> Those easy to add and remove snorkels for the Swamp series pipes are super nice. Love mine. I feel if i had not had the snorkel attached when i was in the duck pond this weekend i would have lost my brute. It almost flooded out on me. If my pipe would have been under it would have.
> 
> Still scared me enough that i'm gonna get the 12" extension so I'll have even more protection


cheap insurance man. I love being able to idle in the water now.
ive died in the water once and a tiny bit made it in the oil. no more of that! its gonna look even better with the 1 foot extension added too  :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

I love my HMF Swamp Series


----------



## Masher

You do not... You know you like that Muzzy puuuurrrrrrr.


----------



## taskcds

ordered my HMF swamp xl yesterday with snorkel and extension looking forward to it getting here and hearing what it sound like. Any recommendations on what power commander to get.


----------



## josh88

as a former hmf customer i would suggest going with muzzy. sounds like its too late though. the equal length header design of the muzzys has been proven to give more power. im actually trying to switch to a muzzy full system, just gotta get somebody to buy my stock exhaust and my hmf and ill be set. lol


----------



## King's Brute

love my HMF Penland Utility Series... deep sound... 45 and not too loud for me ?


----------



## bruterider27

Hmf utilitie series love being loud and every one looking at me ha


----------



## MASTERTEC

HMF Utility here lound and proud, im 45 and like the rumble of the HMF, if I wanted the sound like one of them buzzly pipes id stick one of them pipes off of one of them there rice burners on my quad, heck the stock pipe sounds better then a buzzly, I just wish dg made a pipe for the burtes


----------

